# problem with coyotes



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking to hunt some coyotes this winter if any farmers or land owners having a problem with them i would like to help you out feel free to pm me


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

First, Im not trying to hijack your thread.

I am more than willing to be your backup. I have (and know how to use ) mouth calls. Have a small electronic caller I use for a coaxer, have a motorized decoy, and I am ready and able to help out.


----------



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Huntinbull sounds like a plan lets see if we get farmers that need us to help them keep in touch i also have a remote controlled electronic call


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The locals down where I hunt say that the coyotes are out of control. In the past years, we would average two yote sightings a day. This year, hunting Monday thru Saturday, sun up to sun down, we didn't see a single coyote.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

this year was the first year that i have ever seen a coyote on the property that i hunt on and now i am seeing 2-3 a day while hunting on it...........i will ask the land owner if he would want someone to shoot a few on his ground.

I have a question....................how much affect do coyote have on the deer herd ?? I used to see 20-25 deer per day while hunting on this ground and this year i was lucky if i saw ANY ...........i think my best day in the woods i saw 3 deer ...................could the coyotes have ran them off or killed off the young deer ??


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Coyotes hit the fawns hard in some locations. As the older deer die off or are taken by hunters, there aren't as many young deer to replace them & the numbers drop. We're experiencing that exact thing around our place. Just note how few yearlings you're seeing compared to years past.


----------

